# Eureka Springs to HTX



## jaws (Jan 21, 2019)

Hey all,
I hope you enjoyed the blood moon. If anyone is here in Arkansas and wants to hang or get a ride to Houston let me know.


----------



## Shaggy Rogers (Jan 22, 2019)

I'm not anywhere near Ak, but I used to live near there. LOVE Eureka springs


----------

